# One other item



## the tinker (Aug 30, 2015)

Remember when spray painting YOU MUST HAVE AN EXPENSIVE COMPRESSOR!
The biggest, and latest is what the old tinker uses. Here 's mine:


----------



## catfish (Aug 30, 2015)

Needs to have this sign.


----------



## vincev (Aug 30, 2015)

Dave has 6 air compressors........


----------



## Boris (Aug 30, 2015)

vincev said:


> Dave has 6 air compressors........
> View attachment 234693




Yes, they do keep my hair compressed, and the natural looking colors are what help to keep me looking so young.


----------

